# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia Göteborgin raitiovaunuista

## Rattivaunu

Täältä löytyy maanantain 23.4.2007 kuvat ja täältä tiistain 24.4.2007 kuvat.
Uusia Sirioita on nyt ajossa jonkin verran, mutta kovin hallitsevia ne eivät vielä ole katukuvassa. Eivätkä myöskään oma väylä -kuvassa...  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jatkan tarkoituksellisesti yhdeksän vuotta sitten avaamaani ketjua. Edellisessä viestissäni näkyy linkit huhtikuussa 2007 päivitettyyn kuvastoon. Onko mikään muuttunut vajaassa 10 vuodessa? Tämän viikon kuvia on nähtävissä *täällä*​.

EDIT:

Vuoden 2007 kuvat ovat tosiasiassa nykyään osoitteissa:
http://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/erikoisteema/...07/2007-04-23/
http://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/erikoisteema/...07/2007-04-24/
http://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/erikoisteema/...07/2007-04-25/

----------

